# New Seats in 79' Coupe DeVille



## Pando (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey guys, does anyone know what years of seats will bolt into the factory spots in my 79'? I'm looking to put Caddie seats out of a newer car in mine. I have two sets available to me right now and want to know if they will fit right in or not. The first set is from a 98' STS, front and rears and the second set is from a 99' Deville, both front and back.

Any help is appreciated guys, I'm expecting to have to work the rear seat into place a bit, but my main concerne is whether or not the front seats will line up.

Thanks!


----------



## Pando (Nov 3, 2008)

Anybody? Somebody? LOL.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I was going to swap seats in my 79(then i sold it),I measured up 96 STS seats and the rears were the same width and height.The fronts you'd most likely have to modify the rails to get them to fit.A consloe would have to be made for the sts seats as well.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

77-96 cadi will fit, not all models . 77-96 caprice,impala,roadmaster will fit bolt right it. 90's bonneville seats will fit with minor mods


----------



## Pando (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll see what happens, I was really hoping to put in something newer.


----------



## Pando (Nov 3, 2008)

Will the front and back seats 1990 Coupe bolt right into my 79'? What other parts from a 90' Coupe will be a direct bolt in, dash? Speedo? Anything else? Thanks for the help guys!!!


----------



## Pando (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anybody answer my last question, I have a lead on a doner car and really need to know. Any help is a big one!!! Thanks guys.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT THE BACK SEATS?????


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pando_@Nov 5 2008, 07:00 PM~12074249
> *Will the front and back seats 1990 Coupe bolt right into my 79'?  What other parts from a 90' Coupe will be a direct bolt in, dash?  Speedo?  Anything else?  Thanks for the help guys!!!
> *


2 SMALL BIG DADDY, NOTHING FROM A 1990 COUPE WILL FIT. YOU NEED A FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 4 DOOR IS THAT WHAT YOU ARE ASKING, BIG DADDY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 01:21 AM~12095977
> *2 SMALL BIG DADDY, NOTHING FROM A 1990 COUPE WILL FIT. YOU NEED A FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 4 DOOR IS THAT WHAT YOU ARE ASKING, BIG DADDY
> *


soumds kind of ghey "Big Daddy" no ****


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 07:38 PM~12167660
> *soumds kind of ghey "Big Daddy" no ****
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pando_@Nov 6 2008, 08:21 PM~12084724
> *Can anybody answer my last question, I have a lead on a doner car and really need to know.  Any help is a big one!!! Thanks guys.
> *


I have a 78 coupe and cadies are my hobby I also do interiors 4 the last 27 yrs all seats from any coupe or fleetwood 2 door 77 to 85 the only thing that will work out of any 4 door cadies is the dash seats will not work out of 4 doors because back rest will not fold forward to let passenger in. Most 2 door GM seat should bolt up to the cadi bolt pattern MC regal cutlass hope this helps a little good luck :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

anything is possible in the land of CUSTOM
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=242364&hl=


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Nov 17 2008, 08:13 PM~12185603
> *I have a 78 coupe and cadies  are my hobby I also do interiors 4 the last 27 yrs all seats from   any coupe or fleetwood 2 door 77 to 85  the only thing that will work out of any 4 door cadies is the dash seats will not work out of 4 doors because back rest will not fold forward to let passenger in. Most 2 door GM seat should bolt up to the cadi bolt pattern MC regal cutlass hope this helps a little good luck :biggrin:
> *


only RWD and o its 77 - 96 that will bolt down...... after 92 you have to do some wiring to make it work....


----------

